# About-Turn in Flavour Bans



## Alex (7/11/14)

http://www.ecigadvanced.com/blog/nova-scotias-e-cig-regulations-plan-no-longer-bans-flavors/

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gizmo (10/11/14)

Nice find.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/11/14)

A step in the right direction, a few more steps and they will join us in the real world

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

